
Italian cave makes sense of the change in Earth’s ice age rhythm - diodorus
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/03/italian-cave-makes-sense-of-the-change-in-earths-ice-age-rhythm/
======
chrisco255
While the warming episodes do seem to align with peaks in the normalized
Milankovitch cycle curves...there are plenty of peaks on that graph that
occurred during severe cold episodes. What's the explanation for those glacial
peaks? This doesn't seem like a complete picture.

The article hints at something within the climate system having an effect. My
wonder is what influence geothermal has had on ice ages. In particular, deep
sea hydrothermal events. Do these events periodically get disrupted and cause
less heat to be released into the oceans?

------
sradman
Six spheres of climate: 1. Atmosphere, 2. Biosphere, 3. Hydrosphere, 4.
Cryosphere, 5. Lithosphere (tectonic plates), and 6. Solarsphere (Milankovich
Cycles).

This is a fantastic article that helps fill in the puzzle of glacial
termination/reglaciation. The LR04 Benthic Stack is the overarching story and
it is nicely complemented by Arctic/Antarctic ice core data, Chinese cave
data, and now Italian cave data.

I think it is the feedback between the configuration of the tectonic plates of
the Lithosphere and the ocean currents of the Hydrosphere that controlled the
transitions that first initiated the 23k Cryosphere glaciation cycles and the
subsequent 41k and 100? K cycles. The isolation of Antarctica, the connection
of North and South America, the closing/opening of the Mediterranean, etc.

